# Washing bike cleaning rags?



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

So I've accumulated a nice bucket full of nasty grease filled rags from cleaning my drive train. Typically, I just toss them when they have no more usable area on them. Most of them are old bath towels, socks with holes in them, etc. I've been afraid of washing them, fearing that the grease residue would get stuck to the side of the washer or dryer, and ruin the next few loads of laundry. Anyone have any experience with washing these things? Or should I just go to "X" big box hardware store and get one of those massive boxes of disposable blue shop towels?


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I wouldn't try to wash them in a home washer.....no way to know what the residue might do to your other clothes. I buy "Painter's Rags" from Lowe's or HD that are basically scraps from t-shirt manufacturing and come in 10# boxes. I use those until too dirty, then throw away. They are cotton and more durable than the paper shop towels. I also cut up old t-shirts of my own to refill the box.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

yep, it just ain't worth it. I get shop rags from the auto parts store (not too hard to find ones that have less lint) and toss them when they're nasty. 

We had a cleaning service that used to take care of dirty rags and towels in the LBS, but even then we only had them cleaned maybe three or four times before they just weren't worth keeping.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Dispose of your rags, definately not worth trying to get the grease out or doing something to your washing machine.


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the advice... I had a sneaky feeling that I would trash my washer if I put them in there... I'll check out the options in my area for cheap disposable rags.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Yep! I made the mistake of throwing old rags in the washer. It took about six runs of washer empty, big load, hot water setting, and lots of bleach and detergent to clean that sucker out.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Another view*



batman1425 said:


> So I've accumulated a nice bucket full of nasty grease filled rags from cleaning my drive train. Typically, I just toss them when they have no more usable area on them. Most of them are old bath towels, socks with holes in them, etc. I've been afraid of washing them, fearing that the grease residue would get stuck to the side of the washer or dryer, and ruin the next few loads of laundry. Anyone have any experience with washing these things? Or should I just go to "X" big box hardware store and get one of those massive boxes of disposable blue shop towels?


I wash my bike rags in the washing machine all the time. The way to do this is to pre-treat the dirty rags. I fill my washtub (you could do this with a big bucket) with water and then add several cups of detergent. Adding some Dawn dishwasher liquid gives added grease cutting power. I throw all the rags in there and let them soak for a few days, giving an occasional stir. If things are so greasy that you get no soap bubbles when you stir, add more detergent. Then you drain off the water and throw things into the washing machine, again with lots of detergent. You may get a dirt ring in the washer, but that doesn't contaminate your regular clothes.

I've been doing this for a couple of decades with good success.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I use old T-shirts, and throw them out. Sooner or later, I guess I might run out of T-shirts I want to get rid of, but haven't yet.


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

batman1425 said:


> So I've accumulated a nice bucket full of nasty grease filled rags...


Not a good idea to have a bucket or pile of greasy rags laying around. There are bacteria that feed on the organic compounds commonly used in grease. The process can generate enough heat to spontaneously catch fire. If you need to store them for cleaning, use a metal bucket with a metal lid.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Take 'em to the laundromat.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

testpilot said:


> Not a good idea to have a bucket or pile of greasy rags laying around. There are bacteria that feed on the organic compounds commonly used in grease. The process can generate enough heat to spontaneously catch fire. If you need to store them for cleaning, use a metal bucket with a metal lid.


Yes, spontaneous combustion can occur but it's not from bacteria. It's an oxidation process and it's chemical, not biological. Also, putting them in a metal bucket, even with a fairly tight fitting lid, is a recipe for disaster. If you want to store them in a container make it a glass container with a lid that seals out air. The best way is to lay each rag flat and individually until the volatile compounds have evaporated.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*True warning*

A local cafe in my area caught fire in exactly this way.

Nobody was hurt but they are permanently out of business.




testpilot said:


> Not a good idea to have a bucket or pile of greasy rags laying around. There are bacteria that feed on the organic compounds commonly used in grease. The process can generate enough heat to spontaneously catch fire. If you need to store them for cleaning, use a metal bucket with a metal lid.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Argentius said:


> A local cafe in my area caught fire in exactly this way.
> 
> Nobody was hurt but they are permanently out of business.


Really? I have done this for years with no issues.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Yeah... crazy stuff.*

THE NEWS TRIBUNE Published: 06/01/1012:05 am ...

The department dispatched a unit to Tusarra Coffee House and Drive Thru at 917 North Second St. at 11:20 p.m. Firefighters reported seeing heavy smoke when they arrived.

Davis said the fire was accidental and was caused when oil-soaked rags used to refinish furniture spontaneously combusted in a back room...

Read more: http://www.thenewstribune.com/2010/...unday-fire-damages-tusarra.html#ixzz0zdSIP9yk



DIRT BOY said:


> Really? I have done this for years with no issues.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Spontaneous combustion is serious. Dirty, greasy, solvent filled rags thown into a bucket or a pile is a recipe to burn your house down. SOP for these rags is to throw them in a metal container with a tight fitting lid and empty that container every day. If you don't have a metal bucket, lay them out flat so they can dry...never leave them in any kind of a crumpled up pile. It's not a matter of will they catch fire...it's a matter of when will they catch fire.

A safe guard for when you dispose of the rags...wet them completely with water, put the wet rags in a plastic bag, evacuate the air, tie it all in a knot then throw away...outside of the house/shop. When someone says "I've thrown them in a pile for years without a problem" they are lucky, pure and simple.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Mel Erickson said:


> Take 'em to the laundromat.




and f over the next poor schlub that uses the machine? what a pal...


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> and f over the next poor schlub that uses the machine? what a pal...


Well, I've done 'em at home for years with no ill effects. Laundromat washers are more robust than home washers so I doubt it would be a problem there either. He obviously doesn't want to do them at home so I gave him an alternative.


----------



## mgrysch (May 31, 2008)

The problem with rags catching fire is EXACTLY what is quoted in the article. The oils and oil based varnishes used in furniture finishing cure by oxidation and generate heat in the process. These are things like linseed oil, tung oil, Danish oil, etc. If one crumples up rags with this kind of oil in them, the heat is contained, builds up and can cause the rags to catch fire. This does NOT happen with the kinds of greases and oils used in lubing chains,etc but can happen with the oils used in frame rust treatment oils (many have linseed oil or similar materials that thicken quickly in air). For the rags, I keep a 5 gal plastic bucket with Dawn, Tide and Clorox in water and toss the rags in to pre-soak until I have enough to make a load for the washer. I wash them hot with lots of soap and run an extra rinse cycle which cleans the washer.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been ripping old towels into smaller squares but the ripping leaves threads and open ends etc where envariably one of the strands ends up stuck in the chain, dr, cassette. Whats a good scissor that will easily cut towels without leaving the "chards"?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Mel Erickson said:


> Well, I've done 'em at home for years with no ill effects. Laundromat washers are more robust than home washers so I doubt it would be a problem there either. He obviously doesn't want to do them at home so I gave him an alternative.




1- your rags obviously aren't that greasy/oily compared to others (see posts)
2- do you wonder why he didn't want to do 'em at home in his own machine?


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok, before your house spontaneously combusts, and before you destroy your washing machine or someone else's, just take all your dirty rags and place said rags into a nearby garbage receptacle. Then make haste to your nearest hardware or automotive parts store, where shop rags can be had, very cheaply, by the pound. From just doing a quick look online, they run about $10 for 5 pounds of rags. Not sure about you, but 5 pounds of rags will last me quite a while, and for only $10, it sure isn't worth even considering ruining my washing machine or burning down my house (however unlikely that may be).


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> 1- your rags obviously aren't that greasy/oily compared to others (see posts)
> 2- do you wonder why he didn't want to do 'em at home in his own machine?


I've got a better washing machine (doubt it)? Some people are overly cautious? Some of my rags are very greasy, some not so, probably not much different than average. Like others have said, just use disposable shop towels and laundering isn't an issue. Either way.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Source...*

It was overkill, but a riding buddy of mine got a delivery of shop towels from a local hospital supply company. They have cotton rags that they have cleaned with bleach, but apparently are no longer acceptable for sterile / hospital use, so they dye them blue or yellow and sell them in bulk.

He got a PALLET of rags -- why, I don't know -- but ended up with a lifetime supply for his club in his garage?





erj549 said:


> ... hen make haste to your nearest hardware or automotive parts store, where shop rags can be had, very cheaply, by the pound.....


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

forum double post....


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I use the cotton shop rags, and I wash them in our main washer, and have been for years...have never ruined another load and have the same washer going on 22 years. But I don't let the rags get totally loaded with grease either...I use them once or twice, and in the bucket they go, when I accumulate enough they are washed. (Indeed I just put through a load of rags this morning).

The key is to use a good grease cutting detergent and you should be fine. I get this concentrated eco-friendly detergent from a friend who is a dealer. For the life of me I can't recall the name right now. But a very little goes a long way. (we also use this stuff concentrated for really stubborn stains too.) Any grease cutting detergent should work though from Dawn dish detergent to SimpleGreen.

Stay away from paper towels or blue paper shop rags, they are mildly abrasive and will scratch your clear coat.

HTH
zac


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I use old T shirts, sweatshirts, and terrycloth towels as rags. I've washed mine for years at home in the washing machine. I use hot water, regular laundry detergent, and a cup of Simple Green. They don't come out looking like clean bed sheets but despite many stains, they're clean. Some of them have been in use for years.

The washing machine? It's a 22 yr old Maytag that we bought new. No line in the tub, residual oil/grease...nothing.


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

This turned out to be quite the discussion... As an update I threw out my remaining old rags, and am picking up some new ones and a garden sprayer to make the cleaning process easier.


----------



## mgrysch (May 31, 2008)

I am not sure there is a scissor that will make a difference since towels are made with lots of thread loops to make them absorbent. In sewing, they run a sewing machine seam around the edge to lock it up but this seems like way too much trouble for rags. You would probably better off buying a bundle of shop towels and working out a system to wash them.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

mgrysch said:


> I am not sure there is a scissor that will make a difference since towels are made with lots of thread loops to make them absorbent. In sewing, they run a sewing machine seam around the edge to lock it up but this seems like way too much trouble for rags. You would probably better off buying a bundle of shop towels and working out a system to wash them.


I've never bought shop rags in a bundle, but they're very inexpensive & don't sound like a bad idea. I may try some sometime.


----------



## Alumini (Jul 14, 2014)

cdhbrad said:


> no way to know what the residue might do to your other clothes.


There is a way: just do it.  I can now tell you that it may leave black greasy spots on your business shirts for the next couple of washes. Also, the rags (T-shirts) did not look any cleaner afterwards and getting the grease out of shirts is not so easy. Best advice: Don't wash bike rags !

For cleaning the chain you do not need so many clean rags anyway. Just take some T-Shirt, spray chain cleaner on it, run the chain through it and take away 98% of the grease and dirt that's on the outside. Obviously that rag is going to be the dirty one, but that doesn't really matter for a looong time. Take a second T-Shirt (chain cleaner again) to clean the remaining 2% and "polish" the chain with it. That one is going to be semi-clean for a long time. Rag1+2 will take you through dozens of normal chain cleaning procedures unless you're riding through sand storms, etc..


----------



## Alumini (Jul 14, 2014)

Obviously didn't look at the thread date. I was reading another thread about the same topic before, and did not look at this thread's date. Anway, the answer still holds true and may save someone's shirts. ;-)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Alumini said:


> There is a way: just do it.  I can now tell you that it may leave black greasy spots on your business shirts for the next couple of washes. Also, the rags (T-shirts) did not look any cleaner afterwards and getting the grease out of shirts is not so easy. Best advice: Don't wash bike rags !
> 
> For cleaning the chain you do not need so many clean rags anyway. Just take some T-Shirt, spray chain cleaner on it, run the chain through it and take away 98% of the grease and dirt that's on the outside. Obviously that rag is going to be the dirty one, but that doesn't really matter for a looong time. Take a second T-Shirt (chain cleaner again) to clean the remaining 2% and "polish" the chain with it. That one is going to be semi-clean for a long time. Rag1+2 will take you through dozens of normal chain cleaning procedures unless you're riding through sand storms, etc..


Holy thread-dredge new guy...did you notice that no one had responded to this highly interesting thread for nearly 4 years?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> Holy thread-dredge new guy...did you notice that no one had responded to this highly interesting thread for nearly 4 years?


At least it's Thursday! 

This thread takes me back. We used to get bales of rags that were made up of thrift shop left-overs... it was kind of an adventure when you would discover the occasional random novelty tee-shirts. The odd thing was, they just threw any old material into those bales of cut up clothing and on average, half of the rags were unusable for wiping up oil. No clue what they did with the oily rags in the end, we threw them in a metal can until the can was full then dropped them off with a different dept.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

laundry mat....along with the dog blankets and puke towels


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've washed rags from cleaning my bike and car in our washer with no problems. Perhaps it helps because it has a stainless steel tub. The rags (orange shop towels) can have dirt, chain lube, lithium grease or brake pad dust on them.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

never put grease or oil soaked fabrics in ones personal washing device. ever.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

So, if you got that on your clothes, you'd throw them away?


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

flatlander_48 said:


> So, if you got that on your clothes, you'd throw them away?


my clothes dont get that soaked with grease or oil. if they do, (which they dont) laundry mat. 

never put grease or oil soaked fabrics in ones personal washing device. ever.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Exactly what problems do you envision?


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

flatlander_48 said:


> Exactly what problems do you envision?


none.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I can't reconcile that with _"never put grease or oil soaked fabrics in ones personal washing device. ever."._


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

flatlander_48 said:


> I can't reconcile that with _"never put grease or oil soaked fabrics in ones personal washing device. ever."._


oh well.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

flatlander_48 said:


> So, if you got that on your clothes, you'd throw them away?


Nah, I make rags out of them.


----------

